# Elberta Sausage Fest This Weekend



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Who makes the sausage for this and can you buy it local :whistling:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Stood in line for 50 minutes. Success was ours.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That just don't sound right.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

How was the venue Tom? Last time I went there wasn't much there.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I had not been since 1999. It is much larger now. We went to eat a sausage. Left at 2 pm, Got in line sausage line at 3 pm. Had fun talking with others in line and trying to buy two off of someone that just got theirs for $10 each. No one would do it. Got ours 50 minutes later ($5 each). A beer each $3, a bag of peanuts $3. 

Ate, looked at everything, said hello to few and got back home at 5 pm.

I had a nice time.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Although the recipe has changed somewhat over the years, the *original secret recipe *for Elberta's famous sausage is credited to Alfred Stucki who managed Elberta's Locker Plant from 1953 until his death in 1973.




bobinbusan said:


> Who makes the sausage for this and can you buy it local :whistling:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The normally quiet town of Elberta in south Baldwin County will erupt with activity once again Saturday morning as volunteer firefighters kick off the bi-annual German Sausage Festival.


An estimated 40,000 people attended the festival in October under picture-perfect skies. Saturday's weather is expected to be just as nice, with sunny skies and temperatures in the low 60s.


The festivities kick off at 8 a.m. at the town park, behind Centennial Bank at the intersection of U.S. 98 and Main Street.


Serving as the Elberta Volunteer Fire Department's main fundraiser on the last Saturday of March and October, the event swells the town's population sixfold with firefighters selling roughly 7,000 pounds of sausage and tons of sauerkraut.


People are always encouraged to arrive early as the sausages usually run out by mid-afternoon.


Other tasty vittles, according to the festival website, will include German style filled cabbage, potato salad, goulash, red beans and rice, hamburgers, hot dogs, BBQ sandwiches, ice cream, popcorn and peanuts.


The festival grounds feature arts and crafts booths, food vendors, carnival rides and music that runs the spectrum, from polka to country to rock 'n' roll. On the Centennial Bank Stage, Pensacola rock band Katagory 5 will be performing between 11 a.m. and 3 p.m. and the Doc Johnson Band takes over from 4 to 8 p.m.


The festival had its start in 1978, and the *closely guarded recipe *for the sausage is credited to Alfred Stucki, who managed Elberta's Locker Plant from 1953 until his death in 1973. While the recipe has been tweaked a little over the years, organizers say it still maintains the same taste that draws thousands to the park each year.


Admission to the Sausage Festival is free. Handicap parking is available at the Elberta Civic Center, behind the police department at the intersection of Main and Pine streets.


Elberta Town Park is at the intersection of Baldwin County 83/Main Street and U.S. 98, across from Town Hall. It's recommended for those using a GPS to use the address 13052 Main St., Elberta, AL, 36530.


For more information, visit www.elbertafire.com/festival.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Farm fresh meats in elberta makes them has them.


----------

